# Good Luck on your exams



## Road Guy (Apr 13, 2018)

Good Luck to those lucky Friday the 13th examinees!

Also by the time you finish the exam I will close most sections of the board down until the weekend - done so for your safety    Please don't discuss the exam details, specifics, questions, answers, things that look like questions or answers here   

Try and enjoy the weekend with some cold adult beverages.. unless your British then enjoy the warm adult beverages...

The "General Discussion" form will be open, where you can talk about non exam stuff...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2018)

And this...






Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 14, 2018)

Truly black pencil with a side button!!! There's a first time for everything. Thanks to @mrs blybrook for bringing one home.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 14, 2018)

HFS!!!!!

A new kind of pencil??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 14, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> HFS!!!!!
> 
> A new kind of pencil??


x2! @ptatohed, mind blown! I must have one! ldman:


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm going to need to confiscate that


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 14, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> x2! @ptatohed, mind blown! I must have one! ldman:


Take the civil-wre PE. It's really easy.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> x2! @ptatohed, mind blown! I must have one! ldman:


Thanks knight!

Howly cow!  I never thought the day would come.  The previous design was, what?  Like 16 years old?  Does this mean that those of us with the previous design now own a "classic"?  Worth more money?     I don't care if I have to beg, borrow, or steal..... I am getting my paws on one of these new models.  :nod:


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2018)

blybrook PE said:


> Truly black pencil with a side button!!! There's a first time for everything. Thanks to @mrs blybrook for bringing one home.


Thanks for sharing bly!  BTW, love the kitchen chair at the layout table!  Set up for studying, I assume?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2018)

May I humbly point out that this new pencil does fit my color prediction formula?

April of an Odd Year = BlueOctober of an Odd Year = RedApril of an Even Year = *Black*October of an Even Year = Green

http://engineerboards.com/topic/24750-i-almost-solved-the-ncees-pencil-color-equation-but-not-quite/


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 14, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks for sharing bly!  BTW, love the kitchen chair at the layout table!  Set up for studying, I assume?


All are welcome for the information. 

Yes, that table is from the Mrs study books; mainly those that didn't make the cut for taking to the exam.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 14, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> May I humbly point out that this new pencil does fit my color prediction formula?
> 
> April of an Odd Year = BlueOctober of an Odd Year = RedApril of an Even Year = *Black*October of an Even Year = Green
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/topic/24750-i-almost-solved-the-ncees-pencil-color-equation-but-not-quite/


You might have cracked the code under the old pencil design. With the new pencils shaking things up, they're will be a new pattern to emerge. 

Just when you think it's been solved, they'll have another change.


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah when I walked in and saw that new pencil, I was like "wow look at that, getting classy on us!" I feel it was what propelled me to a passing score this round.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 16, 2018)

As soon as I saw the new pencil, i was like this could either be a sign that it is going to go well, or very badly.  In my case, I think the latter was true.I have this problem where as soon as Sunday came, my mind already convinced me that I need to continue studying just in case the box turn red and pretty much assumed the worst.  Does anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## User1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> As soon as I saw the new pencil, i was like this could either be a sign that it is going to go well, or very badly.  In my case, I think the latter was true.I have this problem where as soon as Sunday came, my mind already convinced me that I need to continue studying just in case the box turn red and pretty much assumed the worst.  Does anyone else have the same issue?


so it begins. 

relax, breathe, take a break.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Apr 16, 2018)

Take some time to wind down. If you want to stay in study mode try studying something for a hobby, or something that can directly benefit you at work. It will be hard to focus on studying test material if you're still second guessing all your test answers. After my last attempt ( which I passed), I had about 2 weeks of bad dreams where I showed up late for the test or I imagined that I took the same exam but my calculator was in radians for problems that required degree mode etc.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 16, 2018)

yea, the dreams feel so real! I have had one already.  I will try to relax and hopefully time will passes by quickly.


----------



## monty01 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> yea, the dreams feel so real! I have had one already.  I will try to relax and hopefully time will passes by quickly.


Or maybe you get a piece of paper telling you that you kicked its ass.  How was the overall set up in OK?  I'll be in Edmond myself in October.


----------



## Mack Eltarhoni (Apr 16, 2018)

I will frame that piece of paper for sure haha.  I actually took it in Fort worth, TX since they allowed the early taking of the exam. OK allows it now, but I had already registered in TX. My friend took it in Edmond this time, and she said they get a decent size table for two people so the space/set up should not be a problem. Good luck to you in October


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 16, 2018)

Mack Eltarhoni said:


> I will frame that piece of paper for sure haha.  I actually took it in Fort worth, TX since they allowed the early taking of the exam. OK allows it now, but I had already registered in TX. My friend took it in Edmond this time, and she said they get a decent size table for two people so the space/set up should not be a problem. Good luck to you in October


I actually tested in Edmond too. Fingers crossed. I'm trying to mentor some college students on FE and doing some otrher things to pass time. The wait can be nerve-wrecking but I will find positive things to do to improve my community while I wait.


----------



## Kloeb222 (Apr 16, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> I actually tested in Edmond too. Fingers crossed. I'm trying to mentor some college students on FE and doing some otrher things to pass time. The wait can be nerve-wrecking but I will find positive things to do to improve my community while I wait.


You took MDM right? What did you think of it? A few problems in the morning section stumped me and I had to guess. I was more relaxed and did much better on the pm section. Got into a steady pace. Still was unsure of a few.


----------



## emmajuwa (Apr 16, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> You took MDM right? What did you think of it? A few problems in the morning section stumped me and I had to guess. I was more relaxed and did much better on the pm section. Got into a steady pace. Still was unsure of a few.


Yes I did MDM. Oooph! Started off shaky. Moved to ones I could decipher. Then guessed a couple too. Second guessing myself on some questions but I will just wait and see.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

blybrook PE said:


> Truly black pencil with a side button!!! There's a first time for everything. Thanks to @mrs blybrook for bringing one home.


The new pencil was...not great. Cheap thing made in China. The eraser was especially bad and smudged more than it erased. The poor soul next to me was erasing like a madman and making such a gray mess the proctors had to come by with a couple new pencils. All while shaking my side of the table for ten minutes. Wasn't his fault, but still annoying.


----------



## monty01 (Apr 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> The new pencil was...not great. Cheap thing made in China. The eraser was especially bad and smudged more than it erased. The poor soul next to me was erasing like a madman and making such a gray mess the proctors had to come by with a couple new pencils. All while shaking my side of the table for ten minutes. Wasn't his fault, but still annoying.


That's some funny chit.  It brings up a question though and i haven't looked into it, but slapping on a pair of noise cancelling earphones would be nice.  Has anybody tried using earplugs to block out noise?  I can also see there being a lot of foot tappers.  It's been so long since I've taken the FE, i don't even remember if anything like that bugged me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

monty01 said:


> That's some funny chit.  It brings up a question though and i haven't looked into it, but slapping on a pair of noise cancelling earphones would be nice.  Has anybody tried using earplugs to block out noise?  I can also see there being a lot of foot tappers.  It's been so long since I've taken the FE, i don't even remember if anything like that bugged me.


I brought earplugs with me and had to use them. They did a new thing this year (I'm a repeat taker) and they only allowed two references at any one time on top of the table (you were allowed to keep other references on the floor, but you had to swap one for the other). So there was 360 degrees of paper rustling and dropping books/binders. Quite the din.


----------



## Mike1208 (Apr 17, 2018)

I also brought ear plugs but ended out not needing them (Nashville TN).

I agree the eraser was a pain... 

Took the mechanical HVAC. Went well I think. No matter how much I try to relax and take it easy, Definitely have been freaking out waiting on the results. And yes I'm refreshing the ncees page excessively.


----------



## tehparadox (Apr 17, 2018)

Agreed about the pencil.  Dumb eraser sheared off on my first use, then smeared my scantron.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

tehparadox said:


> Agreed about the pencil.  Dumb eraser sheared off on my first use, then smeared my scantron.


Seriously?? Wow, sorry to hear that. That must have been stressful.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

The guy next to me was in a total sweat and 2-3 proctors had to come by and made a commotion trying to help him out. I, of course, was much more confident in my answers! :rotflmao: :rotflmao: Not!


----------



## tehparadox (Apr 17, 2018)

I was more pissed than anything because it was literally the second question that I was working on, plus I was not used to using pencils with the side button.  I kept pressing the top of the pencil all day. Lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

Hoo boy...pucker factor 11 right there. I kept pressing the top, too. I want my artisan pencils made in France! Not in some dingy factory in China.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> The guy next to me was in a total sweat and 2-3 proctors had to come by and made a commotion trying to help him out. I, of course, was much more confident in my answers! :rotflmao: :rotflmao: Not!


you looked poised/composed to me from the back row getting yelled at for having redbulls...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

Remember the terrible "erasable ink" pens in the 90s?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 17, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> you looked poised/composed to me from the back row getting yelled at for having redbulls...


ME_VT was a champ at talking down the proctors from the ledge.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Apr 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> ME_VT was a champ at talking down the proctors from the ledge.


Thank god a cracked a few jokes to break the tension early on...


----------



## Surf and Snow (Apr 17, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I brought earplugs with me and had to use them. They did a new thing this year (I'm a repeat taker) and they only allowed two references at any one time on top of the table (you were allowed to keep other references on the floor, but you had to swap one for the other). So there was 360 degrees of paper rustling and dropping books/binders. Quite the din.


That sucks. We were allowed as many references on our table as we wanted in Salem, OR. 

As as for the earlier comment about noise canceling headphones/earbuds. No go on any electronic earbuds. Just foam or rubber type ear plugs are allowed. No music playing type.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 18, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> Thanks knight!
> 
> Howly cow!  I never thought the day would come.  The previous design was, what?  Like 16 years old?  Does this mean that those of us with the previous design now own a "classic"?  Worth more money?     I don't care if I have to beg, borrow, or steal..... I am getting my paws on one of these new models.  :nod:


Oooh, I passed with the last of the classic model.  That sounds fancy!


----------



## ColoradoPEmaybe (Apr 19, 2018)

tehparadox said:


> I was more pissed than anything because it was literally the second question that I was working on, plus I was not used to using pencils with the side button.  I kept pressing the top of the pencil all day. Lol


word! those pencils threw me off too.


----------



## ColoradoPEmaybe (Apr 19, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> I brought earplugs with me and had to use them. They did a new thing this year (I'm a repeat taker) and they only allowed two references at any one time on top of the table (you were allowed to keep other references on the floor, but you had to swap one for the other). So there was 360 degrees of paper rustling and dropping books/binders. Quite the din.


That would be a total nightmare for the structural guys! We were allowed to keep as many as we needed on the desk (Denver)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 19, 2018)

It must be a new thing in Sacramento. I've never heard that rule before. The proctor was apologetic and said "it's not my rule," but still. Someone must have given her that directive and I can understand they don't want people building "forts" around themselves.

Oh well, by the end it was a free-for-all anyway and _everyone_ had _all_ their books on the table, feverishly flipping through references. The PE experience is...unique. Only other engineers get it and I like this little tribe of ours.


----------



## ColoradoPEmaybe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ha ha- true. Even with being allowed to keep most of my references on the desk, I felt I spent most of the 4 hours frantically pulling up one book/code after the other. Oh well- my biceps feel a little toned at least - LOL


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 20, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> It must be a new thing in Sacramento. I've never heard that rule before. The proctor was apologetic and said "it's not my rule," but still. Someone must have given her that directive and I can understand they don't want people building "forts" around themselves.


I was told the same thing when I took it in San Mateo two years ago, so I think it might be a CA thing?


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 20, 2018)

A proctor took my official NCEES pencil in Maryland. I know it's a little thing, but dammit I'm still pissed. After turning in my exam after  the PM, I began packing up my things. Tossed the pencil in my plastic bin and started to walk away from my table. Proctor screeched in like a night hawk pouncing on a squirrel and told me I had to leave the pencil on the table. I was incredulous. And more than a little bit indignant. "This pencil cost me $350". She said, "That's why they want it back". I was too fatigued from having run that marathon to put up more of a fight and just walked away. Walking through the parking lot and what do I see? Yep, other test takers walking out with their official pencils.. WTF??


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 21, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> A proctor took my official NCEES pencil in Maryland. I know it's a little thing, but dammit I'm still pissed. After turning in my exam after  the PM, I began packing up my things. Tossed the pencil in my plastic bin and started to walk away from my table. Proctor screeched in like a night hawk pouncing on a squirrel and told me I had to leave the pencil on the table. I was incredulous. And more than a little bit indignant. "This pencil cost me $350". She said, "That's why they want it back". I was too fatigued from having run that marathon to put up more of a fight and just walked away. Walking through the parking lot and what do I see? Yep, other test takers walking out with their official pencils.. WTF??


Lol why? In NYC, after I finished the exam, I called the proctors attention and he collected my test booklet and answer sheet, I then also hand over the pencil, but he did not take it and he just looked at me so ok, I knew its a sign I take it home! Jajaja

What would they do with a used $1 pencil anyway? It would cost them more to recycle those.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Apr 21, 2018)

Did you read the instructions during the exam?  During the October exam,  I thought they had it written on the exam instructions that you can take the pencil but to lease everything else they supplied (test booklets, sign in card and blotter)


----------



## jperry1221 (Apr 21, 2018)

I took it in Louisiana and the proctor let us keep our pencil and gave me two that were left by other people.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Apr 21, 2018)

jperry1221 said:


> I took it in Louisiana and the proctor let us keep our pencil and gave me two that were left by other people.






youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Did you read the instructions during the exam?  During the October exam,  I thought they had it written on the exam instructions that you can take the pencil but to lease everything else they supplied (test booklets, sign in card and blotter)


I really like the pencil, hopefully, this is the only one that I need to collect. Was last round having a different design?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 21, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> A proctor took my official NCEES pencil in Maryland. I know it's a little thing, but dammit I'm still pissed. After turning in my exam after  the PM, I began packing up my things. Tossed the pencil in my plastic bin and started to walk away from my table. Proctor screeched in like a night hawk pouncing on a squirrel and told me I had to leave the pencil on the table. I was incredulous. And more than a little bit indignant. "This pencil cost me $350". She said, "That's why they want it back". I was too fatigued from having run that marathon to put up more of a fight and just walked away. Walking through the parking lot and what do I see? Yep, other test takers walking out with their official pencils.. WTF??


Does the resident authority on NCEES pencils @ptatohed know of this treachery? &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> A proctor took my official NCEES pencil in Maryland. I know it's a little thing, but dammit I'm still pissed. After turning in my exam after  the PM, I began packing up my things. Tossed the pencil in my plastic bin and started to walk away from my table. Proctor screeched in like a night hawk pouncing on a squirrel and told me I had to leave the pencil on the table. I was incredulous. And more than a little bit indignant. "This pencil cost me $350". She said, "That's why they want it back". I was too fatigued from having run that marathon to put up more of a fight and just walked away. Walking through the parking lot and what do I see? Yep, other test takers walking out with their official pencils.. WTF??


'Gasp'.  The horror!  This is why I recommend every examinee memorize my signature line!     Seriously, I really did print out and bring with me the NCEES exam-day rules (including the 'keep the pencil policy' in my signature) just in case any issues arose, I could point to the official rules.  



knight1fox3 said:


> Does the resident authority on NCEES pencils @ptatohed know of this treachery? &lt;smh&gt;


Thanks a  lot for pointing this out knight..... and depressing the heck out of me.  :-[::::::::


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 22, 2018)

Vel2018 said:


> Lol why? In NYC, after I finished the exam, I called the proctors attention and he collected my test booklet and answer sheet, *I then also hand over the pencil*, but he did not take it and he just looked at me so ok, I knew its a sign I take it home! Jajaja
> 
> What would they do with a used $1 pencil anyway? It would cost them more to recycle those.


Personally, I think this is justification for a permaban.  Sorry Vel, I'm sure you are a great guy and everything but this poor judgement is just plain inexcusable behavior.


----------



## Vel2018 (Apr 22, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> Personally, I think this is justification for a permaban.  Sorry Vel, I'm sure you are a great guy and everything but this poor judgement is just plain inexcusable behavior.


I know right! Its my first time take the exam, just trying to avoid what happened to Jimbo hehe


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 22, 2018)

ptatohed said:


> 'Gasp'.  The horror!  This is why I recommend every examinee memorize my signature line!     Seriously, I really did print out and bring with me the NCEES exam-day rules (including the 'keep the pencil policy' in my signature) just in case any issues arose, I could point to the official rules.
> 
> Thanks a  lot for pointing this out knight..... and depressing the heck out of me.  :-[::::::::


I probably could have put up more of a fight over it, but.. I was leaving the PM about 30 minutes early and didn't want to make "a scene" since most of other candidates were still working.


----------



## shmoe (Apr 22, 2018)

Jimbo Three said:


> A proctor took my official NCEES pencil in Maryland. I know it's a little thing, but dammit I'm still pissed. After turning in my exam after  the PM, I began packing up my things. Tossed the pencil in my plastic bin and started to walk away from my table. Proctor screeched in like a night hawk pouncing on a squirrel and told me I had to leave the pencil on the table. I was incredulous. And more than a little bit indignant. "This pencil cost me $350". She said, "That's why they want it back". I was too fatigued from having run that marathon to put up more of a fight and just walked away. Walking through the parking lot and what do I see? Yep, other test takers walking out with their official pencils.. WTF??


Booooo! I also took it in MD, got to keep my pencil. I even asked my proctor before putting the it in my box and she said it was a-okay. There were definitely some proctors that were more chill than others. 

If you want a souvenir from good old Timonium, I can mail you mine.


----------



## Jimbo Three (Apr 22, 2018)

shmoe said:


> Booooo! I also took it in MD, got to keep my pencil. I even asked my proctor before putting the it in my box and she said it was a-okay. There were definitely some proctors that were more chill than others.
> 
> If you want a souvenir from good old Timonium, I can mail you mine.


Thanks.. Yeah, I definitely got the feeling that the proctor for my section was relatively new, based on some of the pre-test banter she was having with the candidates near me.. She probably just wanted a souvenir to commemorate the passing of a major milestone enroute toward fulfillment of a self-imposed career/personal goal that she had had for the past 15+ years. Oh wait, that was me. Maybe she just really liked that newfangled side click style mechanical pencil. Who can blame her, right?


----------



## caychanh (Apr 23, 2018)

This was my third time taking the test in Houston, but i was finally able to bring the pencil home this time.  Maybe its a sign that I have finally beat the Civil WRE exam.


----------



## Mr. Zane (Apr 23, 2018)

caychanh said:


> This was my third time taking the test in Houston, but i was finally able to bring the pencil home this time.  Maybe its a sign that I have finally beat the Civil WRE exam.


Good luck on this try, it is perceived by the invigilator so you were allowed to take the pencil home.


----------



## BEL (Apr 24, 2018)

CivilGuy00 said:


> Yeah when I walked in and saw that new pencil, I was like "wow look at that, getting classy on us!" I feel it was what propelled me to a passing score this round.


Same! Fingers crossed!


----------

